# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Remove Alpha from data in Column

## disk244

Hello All,

I'm using Teradata SQL Assit. And I have a column that is VARCHAR that has numbers and Alpha. I need to remove the Alpha and just leave the date. or what ever numbers that are in the column. We may have some that are not formatted correctly and in these instances I would just want any numbers that can be displayed with out the /.This is my data below:

*CLAIM_NAME*
TPL  7/29/11 neck,ankle,
TPLLEGAL 9/29/08 NECK,ELBOW,BACK
TPL12-30-10 BACK INJURY 
WC-010598-LEG/HAND/EYES
W/C042610,RIGHT HAND/FINGER 
W/C-09/12/11 HEAD/BACK
WC 0102
TPL 01/11


*I'll take this*
7/29/2011
9/29/2008
12/30/2010
1/5/1998
4/26/2010
9/12/2011
1/2
01/11

*I really want this*
07/29/11
09/29/08
12/30/10
01/05/98
04/26/10
09/12/11
01/02
01/11

----------

